# Crap



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*OK*

Better link:

http://www.postindependent.com/article/20051014/VALLEYNEWS/110140038


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

OK!!! All we need is 50 million. Any takers for a great little mountain. maybe the city of Glenwood Springs. Just a thought. It doesn't suck yet - but it will when it's bought by some out of state stooge or mega -resort. Then that is when the free parking disapears forever and you begin the long bus rides to the base (beaver creek, vail).
crap anyway!!!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I know (a little) about this stuff, and $50m sounds like they are off their rocker on the price unless there is something I am missing.

Ride busses to the base of Vail? I wish, I have to park out of town, ride the bus to the edge of the village, then slog through town to the lifts. Or you pay like $20 and park and slog through the village. I know, it isn't that far, but in ski boots, and for $20 it is!!!!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Well*

lets see...a second mtn just west of the area, Williams Peak, which is great backcountry skiing, preexisting in the forest service lease. 400 acres of prime residential/commercial private property that fronts the 2 mtns. So 1 acre=$125,000! Who here would pay $125,000 for an acre at
the bottom of a great little ski hill? OK now build a 10-20 unit condo there.
Would it do any good to plead'" Don't Californicate Colorado?"


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I agree that 50mil sounds high. I also agree with whip that it is a nice area. 

However, I do not see this as the next aspen or vasil. Although, if someone does pay 50mil it will in effect force lots to be expensive and as a result force many people who enjoy the area now to not be able to for much longer. 

The paper said the resort was worth 6-9 mil. that is 41-44 mil for the 400 acres. That is 90-100k per acre. This price does not include any on-sight or off-sight improvements, which could easily be another 20-30 million, Add new lifts and more staff and the margins start to get small. Further, all 400 acres might not be developable. Then take into consideration the risk, especially in light of predictions of recession or depression and the deal starts to look worse at 50 million. 

I bet it goes around 20mil.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll win the lottery tonight and offer them 25M and see if they take it.


----------

